# Dragonspawn race/template



## Question (May 25, 2006)

Someone mentioned a dragonlance race/template called dragonspawn here a while back.....anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Question (May 25, 2006)

Ohhh got it page 223 of the dragon lance campaign setting isnt it?


----------



## Cam Banks (May 25, 2006)

That's one of them, at least!

I wrote some errata for the template that appears in the Age of Mortals campaign modules and in the Bestiary of Krynn, essentially making their type "dragon" and not monstrous humanoid, etc.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Question (May 25, 2006)

Are there any official metall versions of the template? Or do you have suggestions for modifying it? Im thinking just switch the name......

It seems crazily cheap though.....+1 LA for 1 free sorc level, 7 NA, breath weapon, a few stat boosts(for white at least, i dont have the book yet)

Im not sure if it beats feral though.


----------

